# My kitten just swallowed alumminium foil!



## peache29 (Nov 23, 2005)

My kitten just swallowed alluminium foil.. i didnt realize coz it was dropped on the floor. The next thing i knew, he was chewing it!!

I am very worried, coz im afraid he's gonna get sick..  

Why should i do? is it dangerous for him?


----------



## Cat Daddy (Aug 3, 2005)

Is kitten choking or having any breathing problems?
How much did kitten swollow?
How old is kitten?
Can you get a Vet to see kitten?

Do a search on this forum for related problem.


----------



## peache29 (Nov 23, 2005)

He appearead to be fine..
He was still playful after that..
He is 3 months old and he swallowed a 2 cm long and abt 1 cm wide alumminium foil..
I have contacted the vet and left a msg in his aswering machine..
I just have to wait until the vet contact me again..


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

That's a pretty small piece. Especially if it was crumpled before swallowing. Chances are it will pass. But the real danger is internal injury caused by the sharp edges as it goes through. Please let us know what the vet has to say.


----------



## Superkitties (Jan 30, 2004)

Agreed, it's a pretty small piece, and will hopefully pass thru. At this point, I'd just watch the next 2-3 days that he's eating AND pooping properly. Maybe a bit of vaseline or PetroMalt to help lubricate things along.

Please let us know what the vet says when he calls back.


----------



## peache29 (Nov 23, 2005)

Pheww.. So relieved..  
The vet called this morning, and he told me that i shouldnt be worried.
The foil should pass through, and it is a normal thing to happen..
Well, i suppose i just have to keep watch on him.  

Thank you so much for all of your advices..


----------

